# Hello from Vienna/ Austria



## Stepan (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, my name is Stepan, I've heard of this forum a year ago and now I decided to join!

About 3 years ago I decided to become a film composer and started taking lessons in piano and music theory. Currently I'm studying at the SET (School of Entertainment and Technology) and preparing for the entrance exams for the University of Music and Performing Arts in Vienna.

Although the film industry in Austria is...let's say small, I somehow managed to write the score for a short film which was presented at the Cannes Film Festival this year (Short Film Corner - "Heartbeat) and that's about it regarding my recent film projects  

Some of my compositions can be heard here:
https://soundcloud.com/sobanov

Stepan


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!
Добро пожаловать!

Tatiana.


----------



## Stepan (Nov 20, 2013)

That's nice - the first person who greets me is a compatriot  

Спасибо!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Stepan . I just had a listen to your tracks . Congratulations for having your score heard at Cannes Film Festival . Welcome !


----------



## Resoded (Nov 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Stepan!


----------



## Christof (Nov 20, 2013)

Hallo Kollege!


----------



## Stepan (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Hallo und wahrscheinlich bis bald 

@Matthew: I just listened to your tracks on soundcloud - it's hard to believe that you're using Finale, the playback is amazing! Looking forward to hearing more from your project!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey Stepan , thanks for you kind words , greatly appreciated . The development has taken a lot of time to get around some of Finales shortcomings , but it's been rewarding as I've been beta testing lately and finally able to get back to composing in notation and enjoying the results


----------

